# Dividing Revolution up between all the animals?



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Okay, I looked at my bill for this year for Revolution. To put a 60lb dog, 12lb dog, two 10lb cats on Revolution for 6 months cost me $385.

So I got thinking....after doing some researching and speaking to a couple vet techs I have come to wonder. Could I not just buy two 6 packs and split between everyone? Here is what I was planning to do. My old vet said it was bad to do that but my current vet said it was fine. 

The dose for Revolution is 0.25ml/lb of body weight

So it breaks down to this for mine

Lincoln at 60lbs needs 1.5ml of Revolution
Ruby at 12lbs needs .3ml of Revolution
Both cats would need .2ml of Revolution monthly

So really when I am applying one tube of Revolution to Lincoln thats meant for dogs weighing 44-88lbs hes being over dosed. So here is what I was going to do

Buy either a 6 pack of Revolution for dogs weighing 88-130lbs and divide up between all animals which works out perfectly. 

Or buy a package for dogs weighing 44-88lbs and give Lincoln 1.5ml and Ruby .3ml then if theres any left just give Lincoln a tad more and Ruby a tad more. Then purchase a pack of the Revolution for cats weighing 15-22lbs and split that between both cats...

Would this be okay? Or is there a reason why my old vet didnt like the idea? It would lower me paying $385 a year to $205


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I think there is risk involved in getting the dosage right & should one of the dogs come up positive for HW, I doubt the company would cover the treatment since directions weren't followed. After having watched my second golden go through HW treatment, that is not a risk I would take to save $--extremely painful & he has permanent heart & lung damage from the HW.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Revolution had the exact dosage posted on their site :S. I think I am going to call the makers of Revolution about this personally. Honestly, the only one I am worried about for heart worms is Lincoln as hes 5. If Ruby ever got them she would die from age before heart worms. Cats apparently dont get heart worms? So I am using it for the flea and non greasy feel when it dries.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Of course cats get heartworm disease. There is even a test out there but is not often used and some say not as reliable. But cats do get heartworms and just one worm is enough to kill a cat.
I was attending a continuing education vet conference years ago and there was a surgeon who was talking about heartworm disease in cats and that the only known treatment at the time was surgically removing the worm, which he had done successfully. Very interesting!

This is a video about symptoms of heartworm disease in cats. The vet here is Dr. James Talbot. He works at a clinic in Nashville. I usually take my guinea pigs to him, because he also sees exotics and pocket pets. He is great!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would be very uncomfortable divying up the doses on your own. Especially with the cats. 

Too much could kill them.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I was told heart worm is very rare in cats. This was by a vet himself (not my current vet) which is why they do not enforce HW testing like they do on dogs before Revolution is given. Mine have never had a heart worm test, Lincoln gets one every year and Ruby missed hers this year but will likely run one next year. 

So maybe, I will add on a HW test to the yearly blood work I do on the cats.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Megora said:


> I would be very uncomfortable divying up the doses on your own. Especially with the cats.
> 
> Too much could kill them.


The vet tech wrote the doses down for me and I double confirmed them via online. I just wanted to make sure I checked a few sources to make sure the dose was right.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

A1Malinois said:


> The vet tech wrote the doses down for me and I double confirmed them via online. I just wanted to make sure I checked a few sources to make sure the dose was right.


I'm actually freaked out that your vet and vet tech actually are enabling in this way. If your cat or dogs die, they could be liable... right?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Megora said:


> I'm actually freaked out that your vet and vet tech actually are enabling in this way. If your cat or dogs die, they could be liable... right?


But they are dosing based on the dosage guide from Revolution....its 0.25ml per pound of body weight. They give rescues Advantage in bottles and give them doses to follow per weight. So if I and they are following the companies recommended dosage how would we/I over dose any of my animals? Thats like saying Revolutions dosing guide is wrong..

99% of vets wouldnt recommend it because they would lose money when you dose based on actual weight verses within a certain weight. So I am dosing based on him weighing 60lbs..not 44-88lbs if that makes any sense

Now I am not suggesting anyone do this but on their website it said given to cats/dogs in 10 times the suggested dose held no harmful effects. So wouldnt it take a lot to kill a cat/dog? 

Its not something they recommend to every one, I just happened to ask about it and they said as long as I am careful there shouldnt be problems and they got the dose for me for each of my animals based on their weight


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

A1Malinois said:


> But they are dosing based on the dosage guide from Revolution....its 0.25ml per pound of body weight. They give rescues Advantage in bottles and give them doses to follow per weight. So if I amd they are following the companies recommended dosage how would we/I over dose any of my animals? Thats like saying Revolutions dosing guide is wrong..
> 
> 99% of vets wouldnt recommend it because they would lose money when you dose based on actual weight verses within a certain weight. So I am dosing based on him weighing 60lbs..not 44-88lbs if that makes any sense


But are they breaking up the dosage themselves? Or are they just telling how to do it. 

My vet and all of the techs (who have to be licensed) would absolutely not do this. These meds are not sold over the counter for that reason.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

Megora said:


> But are they breaking up the dosage themselves? Or are they just telling how to do it.
> 
> My vet and all of the techs (who have to be licensed) would absolutely not do this. These meds are not sold over the counter for that reason.


I still get HW tests prior to starting them every April. They told me what animal needs what dose based on the weight on file. Then I went home (because im anal about things being accurate) and looked up the dose myself on Revolutions site and on 3 other sites, and confirmed what they of told me. So I guess that would be they are breaking up the doses themselves, writing them down for me on paper as per what animals needs

I gave it a go just this month to see. I bought the 88-130lb Revolution for dogs. Opened it, then I emptied it into a little medicine bottle I had here. I took a syringe (minus the needle) and drew up 1.0ml and put it on Lincolns neck then drew up another .5ml and put it on Lincolns neck (he needs 1.5ml) and then I did the same for the other dog and two cats (different doses though for each).


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

If you already chose to do this & actually went ahead with it, why bother asking if it's ok?


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> If you already chose to do this & actually went ahead with it, why bother asking if it's ok?


I tried it this month. There is only one more month it needs to be given then HW and flea season is over. I was asking for others opinions etc. Wasnt aware I wasnt allowed to do that on here :S


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I do Revolution dividing for the dogs only. The dosage was confirmed by my vet and the company. Since I don't use it year around the company would not cover my pets if they did test positive.

I would be afraid to use a "dog" product on a cat myself.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I called revolution myself a while back and they said even if mines on it for 6 months they will cover me as long as I'm giving it under the instructions of my vet.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

MikaTallulah said:


> I do Revolution dividing for the dogs only. The dosage was confirmed by my vet and the company. Since I don't use it year around the company would not cover my pets if they did test positive.
> 
> I would be afraid to use a "dog" product on a cat myself.


Revolution is packaged for cats too.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> Revolution is packaged for cats too.


I know that but A1Malinois bought the 88-130 pound dog one. That is what I meant by 'dog' product.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you're just asking for trouble doing this. Pet care is expensive and budgeting for it is part of being a responsible owner. There is a reason these meds. are controled, too much can be dangerous, too little lack the protection. If your dog/s or cat/s come up positive I'm sure you'd be the first on the phone complaining and wanting the vet or manfacturer to pay for treatment. And I don't care what the rep. on the phone said, I'd be willling to bet-the-rent that they wouldn't cover the costs knowing you divided up the meds for several pets.

Also..of course you can ask for the opinion of others on this forum but don't get mad when those opinions aren't the same as yours.


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

My vet is dosing my animals. So how could my vet possibly get the dosing wrong if the company that made Revolution themselves told him how to dose individual animals.....


----------



## A1Malinois (Oct 28, 2011)

I just spoke to them myself. They told me it doesnt matter if my dog is on it for 12 months or 6 months as long as I am following my vets directions for how many months to use it and he is following the area guide then I shouldnt have any issues. Here, its June-November where some areas may be January-December. So as long as I follow that I wont have issues. 

As for individual dosing, it would go by a case by case basis. Since its off label use, they would look at what dose was given to each animal and for what length of time. She said shes seen some be covered and some not because they were a couple milileters under what they should be

So it appears I have some thinking to do.


----------



## tarapugdog (Feb 5, 2021)

A1Malinois said:


> Okay, I looked at my bill for this year for Revolution. To put a 60lb dog, 12lb dog, two 10lb cats on Revolution for 6 months cost me $385.
> 
> So I got thinking....after doing some researching and speaking to a couple vet techs I have come to wonder. Could I not just buy two 6 packs and split between everyone? Here is what I was planning to do. My old vet said it was bad to do that but my current vet said it was fine.
> 
> ...


I've been dividing revolution, bravecto, advantage, frontline, and nexguard for over 20 years. I raise small breed dogs. I've never had an issue nor any instances of heartworm, and I live in Florida. You can also get same product, same manufacturer, different country without a prescription much cheaper. Budgetpetcare.com, budgetpetworld.com.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

It is one thing to divide up revolution or frontline or any topical- dosage is a known and easily divided. It's irresponsible to divide bravecto, nexgard or any non-scored oral med- the drug isn't equally spread thru the tablet/chew and you can easily kill a dog doing that. You've been lucky. Everyone may not be lucky.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tarapugdog said:


> I've been dividing revolution, bravecto, advantage, frontline, and nexguard for over 20 years. I raise small breed dogs. I've never had an issue nor any instances of heartworm, and I live in Florida. You can also get same product, same manufacturer, different country without a prescription much cheaper. Budgetpetcare.com, budgetpetworld.com.


In my State, (NC), it is against the law to buy HW Medication or Nexgard *without* a prescription from your Veterinarian.

You can't get a prescription for HW medication without a current negative HW test from your Vet clinic prior to the prescription being written. 









Online pharmacies


When you are given a prescription for a medication for your pet, it means that your veterinarian has made a decision that the medication is recommended or




www.avma.org


----------



## tarapugdog (Feb 5, 2021)

Prism Goldens said:


> It is one thing to divide up revolution or frontline or any topical- dosage is a known and easily divided. It's irresponsible to divide bravecto, nexgard or any non-scored oral med- the drug isn't equally spread thru the tablet/chew and you can easily kill a dog doing that. You've been lucky. Everyone may not be lucky.


After 30+ years it's not luck. Being excellent at math, common sense, and thorough research of the active ingredient are my luck. You're already overdosing your animal when the meds are for an 80-120, and dog is 80# pound or 5-10 pounds, and dog is 5#. This is just a forum of opinions and experiences. One is free to take or leave anything said here. I merely shared my 30+ years of experience caring for 100's of K-9 s. Not one has died or even become ill dividing their flea meds.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

tarapugdog said:


> After 30+ years it's not luck. Being excellent at math, common sense, and thorough research of the active ingredient are my luck. You're already overdosing your animal when the meds are for an 80-120, and dog is 80# pound or 5-10 pounds, and dog is 5#. This is just a forum of opinions and experiences. One is free to take or leave anything said here. I merely shared my 30+ years of experience caring for 100's of K-9 s. Not one has died or even become ill dividing their flea meds.


Unless you are a Licensed Vet, it is irresponsible for you to tell members it's alright to split up medications.

It is also against the Law to purchase pet medications such as HW preventatives and flea/tick products such as Nexgard, Bravecto, etc. without a Veterinarian prescription.

If a person orders a prescription Pet Med from an online pharmacy, they should make sure the pharmacy is an Accredited VIPPS Pharmacy. VIPPS Pharmacies have their accreditation provided on their website.

I don't see the accreditation information on either of the sites you referenced above.

Here is some additional information regarding posts in the GRF Health Section-









"About Threads and Posts in GRF Health Forum"


You are entitled to your opinions on what you believe may or may not be a health issue, or what may or may not work to help an animal in its overall health. However if a post or thread is stated as a fact you may be asked to prove your statements, even with scientific articles, so others may...




www.goldenretrieverforum.com





"You are entitled to your opinions on what you believe may or may not be a health issue, or what may or may not work to help an animal in its overall health.

However if a post or thread is stated as a fact you may be asked to prove your statements, even with scientific articles, so others may know where you obtain your information.

*This forum does not substitute the use, or recommendations, of your veterinarian.

Use this forum for informational purposes only."*


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

tarapugdog said:


> After 30+ years it's not luck. Being excellent at math, common sense, and thorough research of the active ingredient are my luck. You're already overdosing your animal when the meds are for an 80-120, and dog is 80# pound or 5-10 pounds, and dog is 5#. This is just a forum of opinions and experiences. One is free to take or leave anything said here. I merely shared my 30+ years of experience caring for 100's of K-9 s. Not one has died or even become ill dividing their flea meds.


Non-scored tabs are not equally medicated- there is no assurance that the active ingredient is spread throughout in equal and therefore splitable measure. Liquids, such as the topicals, by virtue of the liquid, can be divided safely. You can believe what you like, but your three posts so far have been irresponsible advice. I hope your animals continue to do well but suggest you consider calling the companies on your non-scored tabs/chews and ask them if this is safe. It's not always about making money - they have to provide SAFE directions.


----------



## tarapugdog (Feb 5, 2021)

I never told anyone it was okay. All I did was share my experience.


----------

